# Bikeshop in Lohr am Main oder Umgebung gesucht



## marc6971 (17. Juni 2005)

Hi, kennt jemand von euch nen guten shop in Lohr??
Fahre demnächst mal dahin und wollte mal fragen, ob ih reinen guten Laden kennt?


----------



## Joachim (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
in Lohr gibts leider keinen richtigen Bikeshop mehr,
der nächste gut sortierte ist ca. 10 km in dem Dorf Stadelhofen.
Röhris Bike's n Parts, oder in Karlstadt (15km)  , ABB Rosenberberger in der Fusgängerzone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rothrunner (23. Juni 2005)

Bike Max in Aschaffenburg ist auch nicht schlecht!

Nicht weit von der Autobahn, gute Auswahl, ordentliche Preise!


----------



## Fast Speed (23. Juni 2005)

Bike Maxx ist einer der größten Luscheläden im Umkreis von AB   Kompetenz mangelhaft - Sortiment bescheiden - Beratungsqualität ungenügend - die Preise von denen sind absolut nicht günstig 

Meine Empfehlung Bike-Stenger Goldbach


----------



## rothrunner (24. Juni 2005)

Ich möchte Bike Maxx nicht in schutz nehmen, da ich nichts mit ihnen zu tun habe, aber ich habe eine langarm Scott- Jacke für 20 Euro im Angebot gekauft. Als meine Freundin was zu trinken kaufen wollte, hat man uns 2 Flaschen eines bekannten ISO-Getränkes geschenkt.

Das fand ich alles soweit OK!   

Meine Erfahrung!


----------



## Deleted 7157 (2. Juli 2005)

Fast Speed schrieb:
			
		

> Bike Maxx ist einer der größten Luscheläden im Umkreis von AB   Kompetenz mangelhaft - Sortiment bescheiden - Beratungsqualität ungenügend - die Preise von denen sind absolut nicht günstig
> 
> Meine Empfehlung Bike-Stenger Goldbach



knapp vorbei   , Stenger ist in Hösbach


----------



## bernd e (13. September 2005)

Frammersbach: Dreambikes und Radsport Scheuring

Dreambikes


----------



## Micro767 (13. September 2005)

Bike-Maxx ! 

Tja wenn du Glück hast hat der Verkäufer etwas Ahnung weil er selbst fährt und schraubt, wenn nicht hast Du Pech gehabt   

Ich kann in 15 Minuten mit dem Auto 2 erreichen und in beiden kauf ich extrem selten ein ! 

Die Angebote sind immer nur noch in grössen die keiner braucht ! Die Qualität ist eher bescheiden, selbst Scott-Trikots verziehen sich wenn man nur ein Päckchen Tempos und nen einzelnen Schlüssel in die Trikottasche steckt.

Die Preise generell sind meist höher als im nächsten grösseren Bike-Laden den ich in 30 min. Auto-Fahrzeit erreichen kann. 

Und wenn du mit ner kleinen Reparatur kommst, wirst Du in einem leeren Laden erstmal auf morgen vertröstet, weil der Mechaniker jetzt gerade in den Feierabend geschickt wird ! WIRD nicht wurde, er war noch da und hatte auch noch nicht mal die Hände gewaschen und um die Zeit würd ich auch gerne mal Feierabend machen, dann hätte ich noch mehr km auf dem Tacho !

Zugute muss ich dem anderen Laden halten das sie mein Hinterrad doch für 10 ganz gut zentriert haben !

Gehört vieleicht nicht wirklich hierher musste ich aber mal los werden


----------



## superDiscount (25. September 2005)

Kann ich dir mit ruhigem gewissen empfehlen: 

http://www.roehris-bikes.de/


----------



## Stevens-Racer (12. Oktober 2005)

*Röhris Bikes&Parts ist nur zu empfehlen  * 
Hat übrigens seinen Laden umgebaut, ist ein Besuch wert


----------



## kahle_eiche (25. Oktober 2005)

Stevens-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> *Röhris Bikes&Parts ist nur zu empfehlen  *
> Hat übrigens seinen Laden umgebaut, ist ein Besuch wert



Zustimmung meinerseits, aber Dreambikes in Frammersbach (s.o.) ist auch 'ne gute Adresse wenn man nicht auf die Fränkische Platte fahren will - allerdings erst nach  Feierabend, weil "bernd e" tagsüber woanders strickt  . Prompt und gute Preise. Am besten, billigsten und schnellsten ist aber immer noch...  SELBERSCHRAUBEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kulli125 (25. Oktober 2005)

Race Worx in Aschaffenburg


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

und außerdem steht der Dreambikes-Bernd auch noch zu fortgeschrittenere Stunde mit Rat (Rad) und Tat zur Verfügung!

MFG


----------



## Liwi (2. Januar 2006)

ameise schrieb:
			
		

> knapp vorbei   , Stenger ist in Hösbach


Joo......ist des der Laden in dem man Epic's klauen kann ?


----------



## bernd e (4. Januar 2006)

Das ein oder andere Bike ist dem Bernd Stenger leider schon auf unschöne weise abhanden gekommen


----------



## Liwi (4. Januar 2006)

Stevens-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> *Röhris Bikes&Parts ist nur zu empfehlen  *
> Hat übrigens seinen Laden umgebaut, ist ein Besuch wert



Muss ich mir auch mal anschauen wenn ich wieder mal zuhause in MSP bin.
In Marktheidenfeld herscht ja auch Bikehändler Mangel.


----------



## bernd e (8. März 2006)

Angeblich macht am 01.04.06 in Lohr ein Bike-Shop auf (neben Autoteile Metzger (ehemals Zabel)). Warten wir´s ab, ob´s stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roemie (16. März 2006)

Ja stimmt.
Wolf Bikes heist der Laden, bin mal gespannt was der so hat und wie der Service ist.


----------



## bernd e (23. März 2006)

Unter http://www.wolfbikes.de ist die Webseite online. 
Der Christian Wolf hat früher bei Stenger geschraubt und war aktiver DH-Racer.


----------



## doubelyu (6. April 2008)

röhris bikes & parts is in der Umgebung Lohr, Marktheidenfeld, Karlstadt und Würzburg das beste was du finden kannst. Top Beratung, Top Werkstatt, Top  Preise

lg


----------



## han-sch (1. Juni 2009)

Radsport Riedmann in Karbach, klein aber fein ^^


----------

